# SCL Programmierung



## Fabrizion (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo vielleicht kann mir einer helfen!

Ich möchte gerne SCL lernen, gibt es dafür Kurse (Grundkurse) die nur diese Programmiersprache behandeln? Wenn ja wo, in Google finde ich nichts!

Danke im Voraus


----------



## joergel (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo Fabrizion,

hier der neue Sitrain Flyer mit Schulungsterminen.
Ein Tipp noch, die OSCAT Libray http://www.oscat.de/ ist eine super Sache um sich in SCL einzuarbeiten, alle Bausteine stehen mit Quellecode zur Verfügung.

Grüße,


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2009)

beste vorraussetzung für SCL wäre eine andere hochsprache (basic, pascal, C...) zu beherschen ...und dann das handbuch ... und ab gehts


----------



## crash (23 Januar 2009)

du kannst dir auch die Ausbildungsunterlagen bei Siemens ansehen.
Kapitel C2
in der Dokumentation von Step7 findest du 
- S7-SCL - Erste Schritte und
- S7 SCL für S7-300 und S7-400 - Handbuch
sonst gibt es auch noch Bücher
z.B. das hier


----------



## Fabrizion (24 Januar 2009)

*Danke*

Hallo ihr drei, danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Schönes Wochenende!

Fabrizion


----------



## hugo (25 Januar 2009)

am besten du kaufst dir ein buch für pascal davon gibt es genügend und scl ist nichts anderes als pascal


----------



## Aslof (1 Mai 2011)

Brauch man um SCL Bausteine anlegen zu können eine spezielle Software oder reicht dafür  STEP 7 Professional 2006 SR1 ?


----------



## Ralle (1 Mai 2011)

Aslof schrieb:


> Brauch man um SCL Bausteine anlegen zu können eine spezielle Software oder reicht dafür  STEP 7 Professional 2006 SR1 ?



Professional hat SCL an Bord. Du gehst in de Ordner Quellen und dann "Einfügen/S7-Software/SCL-Quelle" Und los gehts!


----------



## Aslof (1 Mai 2011)

Hat mir evtl noch jemand den Link zu dem Siemens SCL Handbuch?

Wäre klasse vielen DAnk


----------



## bike (1 Mai 2011)

Die Handbücher sind doch installiert.
Unter Siemens ->Dokumentation auf deinem Rechner.


bike


----------



## Aslof (1 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Die Handbücher sind doch installiert.
> Unter Siemens ->Dokumentation auf deinem Rechner.
> 
> 
> bike



Ich meine Tutorials trotzdem danke


----------



## dalbi (1 Mai 2011)

Hi,

S7-SCL V5.3 für S7-300/400
S7-SCL V5.3 für S7-300/400  Getting Started
Ausbildungsunterlagen

Gruss Daniel


----------



## bike (1 Mai 2011)

Hast du nachgelesen?
Da gibt es first Steps  Getting started und das SCL Handbuch 
Der Link zu Siemens ist hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=179308&postcount=4

schon beschrieben.


bike


----------

